# Does anyone use these Behringer products to enhance their subs



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi i wonder if anyone uses the Behringer ultimizer pro or the ultrabass pro or any kind of line driver to increase the subs (volt) pre-output to enhance the S/N ratio as they sometimes do in car audio. 

The reason i ask is because the cx-3400 crossover i use seems to decrease the pre-output a little rather than increase it, unless turned up alot which just does n't sound very good.

So would like to increase it properly a little again, and improve the drive to the subs. 

Any help appreciated


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I use an ART Cleanbox to bring the consumer line level subwoofer output of my AVR up to pro audio levels to drive my Mackie pro amp -- which drives my DIY sub.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The reason i ask is because the cx-3400 crossover i use seems to decrease the pre-output a little rather than increase it,


But the CX3400 has both input and output gain controls for each band..... you should revisit your levels into and out of the device. I don't see an advantage to adding another device (that will also add its own noise floor) to the mix.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi thanks for your replys.

I think it could be mostly down to phase issues and too much gain muddying the sound, i think less gain maybe more ? although also it could be the slight limited bandwidth of the cx-3400 as well.

I used a Pheonix gold pro line driver in a few past systems, home and in the car and it always helped as they are very clean sounding, may give another a try and a clean box and maybe a Behringer dcx2496. 

Any other ideas welcomed.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The only real reason to boost the signal is if you have the sub amp’s gain all the way up, but you still don’t have enough signal to drive the amp to its maximum output. Is this what you’re experiencing? If so, how do you know you aren’t able to drive the amp to max?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, 

I don't turn the sub level up much at all, only around half on the left and a around a quarter on the right sub , there is a problem with the left as its getting quieter ( i think a component is failing ) although i have bought another on e-bay which should arrive next week. 
The subs are the not so well loved ps1000 's , but i have always liked them.

This is only really about getting the timing pretty spot on for music, 
movies seem to play very well, probably too much bass for the neighbours ?

I did some experimenting earlier as my amp has 3 sub outs, one left, one right and one mono. The mono reads twice as much on a test meter and higher though the bfd than left or right.

So using the mono for left ( for now ) and right normal, i listened to it again and the bass sounds much more whole, rounder and louder, even through the dodgy left sub.

So thinking if i increase the output to both subs with a pro line driver as i have on some 4 x 12" PA speakers and in the car, as it worked very well in the past it hopefully will give the same effect, as mentioned. 

Which is why i was wondering if any of the behringer products may increase the volt output to the subs ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Which is why i was wondering if any of the behringer products may increase the volt output to the subs ?


As I referenced in my post above.... the CX3400 offers +12dB gain on the input and +6dB gain on the output. Why do you require more than that? It's voltage gain.....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The cx-3400 does n't seem like a very clean 12db it seems to make the sound muddy and stodgy when turned up even a little , if that makes sense so was wanting a nice clean boost.

I did manage to make things slightly better earlier by leaving the input slightly up and output normal or a little less than 0db, but the phase seems to keep changing ? when trying different discs its very strange. 

I have a dcx2496 on order and have spotted a phoenix gold pld for sale cheap so will give them both ago, just wondered if anyone had tried anything similar.
I will post the results just in case anyone else is interested ?

Thanks for the replies 

Its the best forum on the net ( much better than some i won't mention !! )

Regards Steve


----------

